# dakota goose decoys



## just fowlin around (Jul 17, 2010)

how durable are dakota goose decoys in the fields ? Do they move as well as GHG decoys on stakes? some say they are well built but alittle heavy. Is it acceptable to mix GHG ffd decoys with dakotas without flocking ? Ihave GhG ffd decoys presently but the dakotas look good and the decoy seems to have a lot of detailing and nice paint ,i am thinking of adding a few dozen, thanks for any imput
from just fowlin around .


----------

